# Pageant Not saving key



## GS-Dylan (Mar 3, 2015)

So I currently use PuttyCM for tabbed sessions which I love <3 and I've been using pageant lately to open my key so I don't have to type in my passphrase for every new session. But pageant doesn't save my key upon restart. Anyone know if this is an intended feature? Or if I need to change a setting possibly?

Also what are you using for all your different SSH sessions.


----------



## nunim (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been using MTPuTTY + KiTTY although I could probably get by with just regular PuTTY

Although the above works perfectly for my needs, I really prefer Linux's LXTerminal but I'm forced to use Windows for work so.. =/


----------

